# Subway



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

So I could get introuble for this but IDK. It didn't say TOP SECRET so here we go. They are testing a new tuna out. Well that is all good ... But wait lets add wasabi. Well it doesn't even look like tuna no more. Hopefully it doesn't make it. It looks nasty and smells bad. Just thought I would share!


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

ewwww. i worked at subway for about a week. just a week. i was fired due to the stupidest rumour ever. since i'm a vegetarian, this one absolute moron i worked with told everyone i "refused to touch meat" because i'm a vegetarian. cos, you know--i would totally apply there if i had a problem with doing that. 

but yeah i left right before they introduced the FEAST sandwich. that thing looks like eating a heart attack. it's like, triple meat and cheese. lol, cardiovascular health.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

tuna are big


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

> but yeah i left right before they introduced the FEAST sandwich. that thing looks like eating a heart attack. it's like, triple meat and cheese. lol, cardiovascular health.


OH ya! I am 16 so I don't work very often but when I do. There is always this guy that orders a DOUBLE MEAT FEAST!. The feast is already double meat club and BMT. I can't even close it. But anyways I ate the feast twice it really isn't that great. Tast the same every bit. 




> tuna are big


LOL thanks for the info.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

TheChosenTanker said:


> I am 16


"Age: 18"   Doth confuse meh.

Anyhoo, my thoughts on Subway: I can't eat that much, the prices should stop going up, and the tuna never did look like tuna. :razz:


----------



## Tim97 (Feb 13, 2008)

I personally like subway, actually  but then again i only get one thing; teriyaki chicken with most of the greens in it. i doubt thats good for you haha, i only take fast food once a month or less, so its not a big deal for me.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

foot long sweet onion chicken teryaki on italian herbs and cheese.
montery jack cheese toasted half time to cheese melting perfection.
lettuce, pickles, onions, peppers, sweet onion sauce, bbq sauce = mmmm I want subway right now :O .

hehe don't anyone show what poutine is if she thinks those subs are walking heart attacks she will pass out with a good poutine


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

*i order one thing from subway and have it about twice a month:*
6inch sweet onion chicken teriyaki on honey oat bread with sweet onion sauce, black olives, sweet peppers, tomatoes, light lettuce, light onions and provolone - not toasted


hrm now i know what i'm having for dinner tonight :lol:


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

6" whole wheat with veggie patty (GOD they're good) lettuce, tomato, monterey jack cheese and ranch dressing, with sun chips and water. not the healthiest, sometimes i leave off the cheese. but delicious! toasted, o' course.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Wait, I thought vegetarians didn't eat cheese because it's made with milk from an animal ? Not trying to be sassy or anything, I really thought that was true.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

6 inch, white, with ham, bacon, and american cheese, toasted, with lettuce, tomato, cucumber, and mayo


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

you're thinking of vegans, Buggy  they don't eat any dairy or meat or eggs or wear leather, etc etc.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

> Anyhoo, my thoughts on Subway: I can't eat that much, the prices should stop going up, and the tuna never did look like tuna.


LOL at our subway the tuna looks like tuna. Well what I get is a foot long don't bread changes. chicken bacon ranch. Or Roast Beef. American cheese toasted little lettuce onions mayo mustard. For CBR lettuce pickles, pepperjack cheese, ranch and honey mustard. LOVE SUBWAY even though I work there lol. Well they have alot of new sauces for at least here. I just dont know about the wasabi tuna. I am going to go try some they gave us some yesterday to take home lol.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah...they are waaaaaaaaaay expensive...there's no way a 6 inch sub with a drink and 2 cookies should cost 8 bucks.

They do have really good cookies tho...espacially if they're only a few hours old...lol


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

cheaper than quiznos though! there was one right across from my old job, drained my wallet.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Well here a 6inch with drink & cookies cost around 7. I miss the old special two subs for 10 bucks. good ole days. Well after i seen the sauce for TC I dont want to eat it no more lol. Looks dark brown and weird..


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

it's probably some bizarre soy sauce potion.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Food is for dweebs.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

The irony.... I always get tuna there  
It's probaly just a cheaper dark (white) meat of tuna they want to use.... Unhealthier than the lean light tuna, stinks worse, but cheaper. So there ya go


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Nope they mix it with wasabi paste. Subway tuna is white airsealed tuna.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

I am please o report that is doesn't tast half bad you can tast the wasabi. But it isn't over powering the tuna lol. If it comes out I am deff going to get it all the time


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

it doesnt sound too good. and fish are friends not food


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

> and fish are friends not food


lol well sometimes fish just swim down my throat to my tummy. Hey I can't help it they like the fish bowl down there.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

lol. i dont like fish that much. and like i siad befor, tuna are big, its hard to fish for them


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks for clearing that up for me Trashion. I think I could be a vegetarian as long as I didn't have to give up my milk and eggs. lol

And I just can't justify paying $7 for a sandwich that I can make cheaper myself at home. I'm too stingy for that. lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

karazy said:


> lol. i dont like fish that much. and like i siad befor, tuna are big, its hard to fish for them


karazy...tune are one of the most fished fish in the sea....they aren't that hard to catch...they also hit a lure really well too.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

mmm, milk and eggs. it's the ranch dressing that really keeps me from going over to that side, haha!


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

they are hard to catch if they r a big tuna and you do it the good old fashion way with a rod and a reel


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

LOL well I depend on the chicken of the see to hand me my tuna lol.


----------

